# Hysteroscopy and chances of being pregnant?



## donnamr3211 (Aug 12, 2006)

My husband and I had sex Tuesday night. Had colposcopy and ovulated Thursday and had a saline hysteroscopy Friday. What do you think my chances are of being pregnant?


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm no expert, but I would imagine the chances are lower because of the procedures, particulary the saline injection. Normally they are scheduled for before you ovulate so as not to interfere with possible pregnancy.


----------

